# Google Chrome : comment retrouver mes onglets ?



## Annita_ (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Normalement, avec Google Chrome, il est possible de restaurer les fenêtres et onglets fermés en cliquant sur le menu "Historique". Mais pour ma part, ils ont complètement disparus après que quelqu'un ait fermé mes fenêtres, et voilà, rien n'apparait dans la section "Récemment fermés". 

J'avais 3 fenêtre d'ouvertes : la première avec 32 onglets, la seconde avec 30 onglets et la troisième avec 7 onglets. Vous imaginez donc l'étendue de mes recherches... perdues.  

De plus, je suis nouvelle sur MAC : mes recherches restent donc infructueuses. Peut-être aurait-il moyen de retrouver cela dans in fichier temporaire ou html ?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? :rose:


----------



## maousse (17 Décembre 2010)

s'il n'y a rien dans ton historique chrome, ce n'est pas que tu utiliserais le mode "incognito" de Chrome par hasard ? Dans ce cas, pas de solution.


----------



## Annita_ (19 Décembre 2010)

Salut maousse,

Qu'est-ce que le mode "incognito" ? 

Habituellement, je peux avoir accès à mes fenêtres ou onglets fermés en passant par le menu "Historique", mais pas cette fois... et c'est plutôt gênant.


----------



## herszk (20 Décembre 2010)

Annita_ a dit:


> Habituellement, je peux avoir accès à mes fenêtres ou onglets fermés en passant par le menu "Historique", mais pas cette fois... et c'est plutôt gênant.



Bonjour.
Il faut cliquer "Afficher l'historique complet" et malheureusement récupérer les signets un par un, si ce n'est pas suffisant, cliquer sur "Anciens"


----------



## Isatis2809 (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

je suis nouvelle sur le forum, et je ne suis pas sûr d'écrire dans la bonne section. J'ai un soucis avec la dernière mise à jour chrome. Après son installation, on a pu utiliser chrome sans problème bien qu'un interdiction soit affichée sur l'icône. Après avoir fermé l'application, il n'est plus possible de la faire fonctionner... Le message suivant apparait : 

Vous ne pouvez pas ouvrir lapplication Google Chrome car elle ne fonctionne pas sur ce type de Mac. 

Il s'agit d'un mac book pro.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? dois-je désinstaller l'application ? Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------

